# Hi from Bonnie Scotland



## Knittingcrazy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I live in Scotland and have been knitting and crocheting for as long as I can remember. I also collect dolls as a hobby and to use as models for my work.


Thanks for looking


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome....your sweater is beautiful....did you also make the blanket or table cloth? Awesome!!!!


----------



## Knittingcrazy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Rae I made this set for a friends new baby boy. I also crocheted the shawl. It is just the center that is visible in the picture. 

Thanks again

jan


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty,Love the outfit. Would you share the pattern. I also collect dolls.


----------



## dejavu8136 (Feb 25, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful. As a newcomer to this wonderful craft, I hope one day to knit sweaters for my friends' children and grandchildren (and my own, if I am ever lucky enough to have them!) Please keep posting pictures of your work--they are inspiring.


----------



## GrannyB (Feb 5, 2011)

can you tell me where you got that patt it is adorable. Thanks


----------



## BethR (Mar 18, 2011)

I would like to know how to get the pattern for the sweater.
It is lovely.
Thenks 
Beth


----------



## joanne 46 (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and baby


----------



## g5gal (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi: I'm originally from Glasgow, living in California now. Love your shawl and cardigan.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome knittingcrazy, I am amazed at how mANY women from other countries have joined the "forum". The outfit is absolutely fantastic---and if you crocheted the blanket thAT the doll is on I am impressed!!!!! UnbelievABLE work!!


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome!

Your work is adorable! Would love to have name of pattern!

Marilyn


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful work ! .. All of my babies are grown up, so wouldn't need the sweater set pattern, but would love the shawl pattern, if you would'nt mind sharing it.
Keep up the wonderful work you do ..... whoever receives these treasures, are sure to be lucky !!


----------



## peace (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! very impressive. You really do nice work. I just got back into knitting, just easy things so far.
You live where my dream vacation is plus Ireland.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love the sweater set just beautiful, i want it & the "baby".....


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful job you are very talented I am originally from Scotland Banffshire. have been knitting since I was 4 love to knit arans and doll clothes Welcome to the site. - Knittingnannie


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, very nice work. My great great grandmother came from Glasgow to Florida as a mail order bride before it was a state. They must have very brave and adventurous women in Scotland. Welcome to the forum/


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

absolutely fantastic...

YOUR WORK IS BEAUTIFUL... I WISH SOME DAY THAT I COULD KNIT AND CROCHET THINGS ALMOST LIKE YOUR--

DON'T THINK I WILL EVER BE THAT GOOD...

THANKS FOR SHARING...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty sweather!! Welcome it will be fun to have you here!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome Bonnie

From
Myra in Alabama, USA


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome!!
I love your work....
My maiden name is May Cunningham and I was born in Lima, Peru.
My father was from Glasgow, Scotland and my mother was Peruvian.
My home is in Atlanta, GA, where I've been for 47 years... happily knitting... 
Do stay in touch!!
Yesterday I posted a picture of my St. Patrick's Day little green fingerless gloves... take a look and let me know what y'all think ... except that I frogged them a bit and made them longer... which I like better. Will post a more current picture soon. 
So long dearest ladies,
May in Atlanta


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work both the sweater and the shawl.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm from Dunfermline myself, but live in Idaho for many years. I love that cardigan, I sure wish I could knit and crochet like what I've seen on here.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Very beautiful. The doll looks real! Since you are in Scotland,(where I hope to go in the fall) have you seen a knitting pattern called Ye Old Killarney Hat? I saw the hat in a yarn shop in Ireland last year, but they couldnt find the pattern. I looked on line, but it must be of European origin. Been trying to track it down, it was so pretty.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome. 
Your sweater is beautiful and so is the shawl.
(I also used a doll, the size of a 3-month old baby,
to design knitted and crocheted babby clothes.)
G.E.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome. 
Your sweater is beautiful and so is the shawl.
(I also used a doll, the size of a 3-month old baby,
to design knitted and crocheted babby clothes.)
G.E.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

lovely sweater set and nice doll - i have a few collectable dolls - a few pauline dolls and linda valentino ; i own a few others by different artists - welcome to the forum


----------



## RoseOfSharonDesigns2 (Mar 14, 2011)

A warm "Hi there" NC, USA!
We are planning on visiting Scotland soon.
I am Scottish from the MacDonald clan so my great grandma would proudly say! )
Oh my, I thought that was a real baby at first!
Is this one of your baby dolls?
Blessings,
Denise


----------



## Knittingcrazy (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for all the nice comments. So nice to see so many people with Scottish roots. Good to see I am not the only dolly lover.

The pattern I used for the shawl is one I got from a friend. I use the pattern for the center then just make up the edging as I go along. I think it is called Windmill Shawl. I am sure there are doily patterns free on the net with the same design in the center. 

The little jacket was meant to be a hooded jacket but I just put a collar on it. I have the pattern on a disc and can send it if any one wants it.

Jan


----------



## Knittingcrazy (Mar 18, 2011)

RoseOfSharonDesigns2 said:


> A warm "Hi there" NC, USA!
> We are planning on visiting Scotland soon.
> I am Scottish from the MacDonald clan so my great grandma would proudly say! )
> Oh my, I thought that was a real baby at first!
> ...


Yes this is one of many baby dolls I have hubby thinks Im crazy and so do my family but I have always loved dolls and use them to model my knitting and crocheting.

These are the boys

Jan


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Knittingcrazy, I love everything that I see and Welcome. You are one talented lady. I love dollies too but have not the funds anymore, too many obligations in my Chihuahua collections. Your work is impecible, I love them.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh my, How beautiful! I have never seen such realistic dolls.And such beautiful knitting. It took my breath away. I also have three more great grands from three different families in Scotland. Most were sent to Ireland before they came here.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

And that's just my fathers side, there;s even more on my mothers My grandma was Annie Laurie and my grampa always called me his wee lassie. Ny sister went to Glasgow and she fell in love with the pipes.


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

Jan - I love all your boys. :thumbup: 

They are so cute. I would enjoy having them to lay on my bed --just again they are so precious.

I would babysit them --anytime.

Sherilee from Texas


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

love all your work, will u be putting patterns up for all that would like to make, thank you


----------



## Knittingcrazy (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssonsew said:


> love all your work, will u be putting patterns up for all that would like to make, thank you


 Most of the patterns I use have been bought from people who write them. They are all copyright. I am just new so not familiar with posting rules but I think I can post where I bought the pattern from. I am sure someone will keep me right.

Thanks again to all who have replied and for all your lovely and much appreciated comments.

Jan


----------



## shellesbeles (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi  my name is Shelly from the States & that is just tooo cute :-D and the needlework is beautiful.


----------



## Annadi (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome bonnie from scotland, I thought the baby was real! I live in Washington state here in America, it's so good to hear from you, especially all the way from Scotland. Your knitting is wonderful, I'm a beginner of sorts, I haven't "graduated" to clothing, when I'm ready I'll make something for a baby.

Annadi


----------



## robyn (Mar 13, 2011)

Your work is beautiful.I am looking forward to seeing more.One of my old pals came from Kirkcaldy,SP?


----------



## BethR (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
I would love to get the pattern for the sweater from you. If it's on disc can you email to me?
Thanks 
Beth R


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Robyn
I know Kirkcaldy very well. We used to go swimming in the public pool every weekend, ahhh great memories LOL

Marion


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

hi i am jane and also from scotland near dundee(blairgowrie)i knit a lot and do orders for now i have got 3 black aran gents cardigans and 2 ladies bed-jackets to do . when i am doing larger garments i also have some dolls or baby item on the needles to give my arms a rest from the weight of the heavier work


----------



## Peg (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful baby and sweater. The lad can keep this and pass on to his son. Would love to see your country. My great, great, great grandparents came from Elgin, Scotland. 

Regards from Virginia,
Peggy


----------



## Peg (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful baby and sweater. The lad can keep this and pass on to his son. Would love to see your country. My great, great, great grandparents came from Elgin, Scotland. 

Regards from Virginia,
Peggy


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Knittingcrazy

I am also new to the forum, welcome. They are a really nice bunch on here. Can't wait to see more of your work. Love the "Quads" ha ha. I am also a doll lover and love knitting items for other people's. Unfortunately I had all boys and my granddaughter never liked dolls!!

I only mainly knit but, have now started to learn the art of crochet. I will one day try a shawl, I love the Lace work in it.

Look forward to seei ng your posts

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Knittingcrazy said:


> mrssonsew said:
> 
> 
> > love all your work, will u be putting patterns up for all that would like to make, thank you
> ...


Hi Jan

I think with copyright, now someone may say i'm wrong on this but, I have always believed that you can't "Sell" them. Now I don't think "Sharing" is the same as you are not making anything out of it??? Just a thought :-D

Pam


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,I would love the sweater pattern, If you will email me. My email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

What a beautiful little sweater...or should I say bonnie wee cardigan! I just moved to Edinburgh last July and am loving this beautiful spring weather. Where in Scotland are you?


----------

